# Clay pots as caves



## Jonathan P (May 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to cichlids, but have a couple of years of fish keeping.

Anyway, I have finally decided that I want my "caves" to have custom openings. So I bought some standard clay pots (about 3" and $1) from the hardware store and grabbed my dremel.

(Many of you will know what's coming next)

Those d*#*#*# pots are very hard to cut. I went through just about every grinding, cutting attachment I had, then had to go back to the hardware store for new attachments. 

Well anyway, I eventually got them done using a tile cutting bit, diamond cutting wheel, masonry bit, and a whole lot of time and dust.

I like the way they came out, but I still have an even bigger one that I would like to customize.

So how do you cut these pots?

Jonathan


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i cant see the pics :-?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

You soak the pots for a day or two in water before cutting or filing them. As you cut, if the working area starts to change color because it's drying out, you stick it back in the water and work on another pot, switching back and forth between as many pots as you are working on. They also sell orchid, strawberry and toad clay pots with extra holes aready in them.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I simply used a hole saw (a very cheap one) on low speed without pressuring and just took the time. :wink:


----------



## Jonathan P (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Never thought of it. I'll give that a try.


----------



## scottiefish (Jun 28, 2006)

Where are the pics????


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

scottiefish said:


> Where are the pics????


Actually the photos show up. But only if you are registered at the site the photos are stored.


----------

